# Kitten dies in agony after being microwaved and binned



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 12:22 PM on 28th October 2008

A pet kitten died an agonising death after a four-year-old boy put her in a microwave oven.
The screaming animal, named Cassie, was left to cook for two minutes before being found by the youngster's mother.
Owner Claire Frear, 23, was said to have heard her four-month-old pet's cries and opened the microwave to find the animal 'fitting.'
It was then dumped on a binbag outside the family home and left to die.
At Reedley magistrates court near Burnley, Lancs, Frear, of Oxford Road, Nelson, admitted causing unnecessary suffering by failing to secure veterinary care for the black and white cat.
Magistrates disqualified her from keeping animals for five years and placed her under a three-month curfew, between 7pm and 7am, with £250 court costs.
The grisly discovery was made in March after RSPCA inspectors and police, acting on a tip-off attended Frear's home.
She was not at home but neighbours said she might be at her parents home.
Inspectors obtained permission to enter her property and found the microwave and later discovered the body of Cassie at the top of a binbag beside the house.
Later when interviewed about the matter, Frear initially said she did not know how the kitten had died.
She said it suffered from Leukaemia but the animal welfare charity conducted checks with local vets which she used but found no record of the kitten being treated.
An initial investigation by a vet failed to find the cause of death and a post-mortem by a specialist lab also drew a blank.
But changes to the kitten's internal organs suggested it may have been exposed to heat, such as that generated by a microwave.
Mr Christopher Wyatt, prosecuting for the RSPCA said that later Frear was quizzed again and she told them what had happened to Cassie.
She had been upstairs at her home when she heard the kitten crying.
Racing out, she found that her son had placed the animal into the microwave for two minutes.
The court heard that she plucked the animal from the oven and it was having a fit.
Frear said she had believed the kitten had recovered sufficiently but when she returned six hours later to check on her, the cat was dead.
Hilary Doherty, defending, said her client's son had mental health difficulties and was being tested for attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.
Frear had left him alone only briefly while she went upstairs to fetch her son some clothes for a trip.
Miss Doherty added: She really does accept that she ought to have known the kitten was poorly and she ought to have known to take it to a vet.

Kitten dies in agony after being microwaved and binned | Mail Online

View attachment 10968


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

That's awful.....turns my stomache just reading it. Poor thing


----------



## danandjerry (Nov 2, 2008)

That is horrible, the poor thing.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*OMG  i feel sick after reading that  that poor baby :sad:*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry, but I cannot read the details. It is evil.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

omg that is so awful!!!!!! i cant believe she just dumped it! discusting!!!!!!!!! i feel sick!! its awful!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!! that is really horrible poor little thing.


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

this is horrible , how could anyone be so crule , she could have taken it to the vets and got help . makes me very angry to see things like this , some people just dont deserve animals .


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why the cat wasnt taken to a vet to be helped i dont know, i hope the mother will not live with herself knowing she did nothing and let the kitten die. If the cat put her son in the microwave im sure she would have taken him to a hospital not put in a plastic bag and left.

Poor thing on its own, in pain and frightened, how anyone could be so cruel


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh god here we go again the 'son' is being tested for.....ADHD yeah whatever better to say that than he's a little bleep.

Disgusting story poor little baby


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 12:22 PM on 28th October 2008
> 
> She really does accept that she ought to have known the kitten was poorly and she ought to have known to take it to a vet.
> ...


Poorly!!? The poor little thing was dying!!! There is no excuse for this woman's behaviour! Nor that of her child.:angry: ADHD is just an excuse most of the time for those who do not know and cannot be bothered to teach the children right from wrong!
I have a 5 year old grandson with learning difficulties but he still knows what sort of behaviour is unacceptable.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG!...... am horridfied:mad5: what the B**P how an 4 years old know how to do that!!?? omg omg 

poor kitten r.i.p little one xx


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even with ADHD you still wouldnt put a cat in the microwave, my nephew has ADHD and he wouldnt even think of doing something like that. The kid is sick in the head and the mother is no better. It aint ADHD its just pure evil and insane.:mad5:


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my god I am so shocked!! Poor poor kitten.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She should have got a life ban from having pets!!! That kid of hers is definitely evil!!

Thats made me so angry - that poor kitten!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

There is no excuse whatsoever for what happened. The woman is just shrugging off all responsibility completely whereas she could have made then kittens last few hours so much easier


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i have adhd autism and dyspraxia 

and i knew at two from right and wrong

the only thing i did to an animal was standing in the fish tank 

accedently on a fish (i was 2)


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats horrible, poor thing makes you feel sick thinking about it.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Certain things come to mind....


Why is a child so young able to get near a microwave?
Surely anyone with any brain or heart would have taken the kitten to a medical centre..


These things make me...and oviously some others here....so mad....A lifetime ban would be good. Lets hope they dont get any more pets.

As for the ADHD...its a serious condition that should not be used to cover up/attempt to excuse things. The word gets thrown around far too easily.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Far too many people think that animals are disposable, the kitten was broken so throw it away you can always get another one. My son has autism and has learnt from a very early age that animals are to be respected and loved. If the boy is so out of control that he can do that to a kitten, what would happen if he was left alone with a baby.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg that is awful made me feel sick poor little thing.if i eva catch my 2 doing anything remotely not nice they get in2 so so much trouble. things like that shud be locked or unpluged.n the mother well i have no words:devil:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I live pretty much across the road from where this happend, it's absoloutely awful, it was in our local paper a while ago


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

absolutely horrific, very sad story


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

That's absolutely awful, that poor little thing must have been so scared and in so much agony  R.I.P little one. x x x


----------



## janrd (Jan 16, 2009)

this is just terrible and very upsetting
surly the mother was keeping an eye on the child
the poor kitten must have suffered 
this is so sad.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

its so sad...makes me feel sick...
my sister lives in that town


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Can I just ask, how do the RSPCA know for certain this horrible woman isn't going to get another animal? I know she got the ban, but how do they keep it enforced? Regular visits to her house? I mean, I know she couldn't get a cat from the RSPCA, but what's to stop her getting a kitten from an ad in the paper or on the internet?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

God that is Appalling  She needs locking up and the key thrown away FOREVER .:mad5:


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to cry. that poor kitten. How could anyone respond like that.


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Dear God......some people are just disgusting. How can such a cruel thing be done....really words fail me. 

Poor little thing!

Really our society needs a good shake up!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

There is just no excuse the first thing you would do if you knew a kitten had been in the microwave is take it straight to the vets to get it checked out. As for the kid she wants to watch him as its been proofen that people who murder others often like seeing animals suffering and killing them when they are younger.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

I wondered when i read this if the mother blamed her son, as she had been cought out and its easy to balme him as she knew he wouldnt get sentanced for the awful murder of this inocent kitten.

It makes me so mad how people can be so crule there is no nead for it.


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

> I wondered when i read this if the mother blamed her son, as she had been cought out and its easy to balme him as she knew he wouldnt get sentanced for the awful murder of this inocent kitten.


That is a very likely scenario considering she didn't even try to save the kitten.

 

ADHD is not an excuse. Bad parenting is the real reason.


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG there are some absolute brain dead idiotic morons out there. Bet the kid didn't even get a slap on the hand - as for the mother.... just shows evolution goes backwards sometimes


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

sillymaja said:


> OMG there are some absolute brain dead idiotic morons out there. Bet the kid didn't even get a slap on the hand - as for the mother.... just shows evolution goes backwards sometimes


He can't get properly punished, at least not if social services find out, they'd remove him from his mother. It's perhaps a good thing I don't have kids, if one of mine did anything like that to an animal the kid wouldn't be able to sit down for a week!

Liz


----------

